# Le Lion, la freebox V6 et le disque dur externe !



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà, sous snow leopard j'avais accès depuis le finder au disque dur de la freebox révolution ainsi qu'a tous les supports de stockage connectés sur la freebox.
Depuis le passage à lion, j'ai toujours accès au disque de la free, le disque externe connecté dessus est bien visible mais est inaccessible !!
J'ai ce message : Impossible d'effectuer l'operation car l'élément d'origine de "Disque externe" est introuvable.
Quelqu'un a t'il eu le même problème ?


----------



## kayabis (20 Juillet 2011)

Chez moi tout va bien. Essaie de redémarrer ta freebox et ton ordi.


----------



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai tout redémarré plusieurs fois sans succès
Le disque est accessible depuis le player et est également visible depuis l'interface de gestion mafreebox.freebox.fr mais impossible d'y avoir accès depuis le finder !


----------



## mrfloyck (20 Juillet 2011)

essaye avec : se connecter au serveur (pomme-K)
et l'adresse de ton routeur ( chez moi c'est  smb://192.168.0.254)
et connection en tant qu'invité
le volume freebox devrait apparaitre


----------



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

En fait le soucis est que le volume freebox apparait bien et affiche : 
Disque dur (celui de la free accessible en lecture et écriture pas de soucis) 
Disque externe (celui branché au port eSata de la free qui lui n'est pas accessible bien qu'il soit affiché dans le finder

C'est fou cette histoire, ça marchait très bien avec snow !


----------



## mrfloyck (20 Juillet 2011)

ah oui pardon j'avais mal lu!
bah pour ça j'ai pas de solution, désolé.


----------



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

Pas grave merci quand même !
Je continue de chercher !!


----------



## lolakian (20 Juillet 2011)

t'as essayé la mise à jour de Lion? 
J'avais le même problème j'ai rédémarré la free, j'ai fait ma mise à jour de Lion, j'ai aussi changé changé le canal sur la free. Maintenant ça marche


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2011)

Y'a Jono qui à un début de réponse : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/nas-freebox-ne-monte-plus-763302.html


----------



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

Ba justement, c'est depuis la mise à jour de Lion que ça ne marche plus.
Le disque est formaté en NTFS, il apparait en grisé dans APPAREILS quand je le connecte directement au mac.
Le format NTFS n'est plus supporté ?


----------



## lolakian (20 Juillet 2011)

Skiouzes, j'ai pas été assez claire Lion à DÉJÀ mis une mise à jour en ligne (menu pomme/mise à jour de logiciels)


----------



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

Elle s'affiche pas chez moi je viens de vérifier !


----------



## lolakian (20 Juillet 2011)

Voilà une copie d'écran de la MAJ


----------



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

Mise à jour effectuée toujours le même problème...
Le disque dur externe se nomme Video dans l'exemple


----------



## lolakian (20 Juillet 2011)

Erratum, après un redémarrage le problème est toujours là : pour voir la free et le disque dur externe relié, je suis obligé de me connecter manuellement au serveur


----------



## petitpointdesel (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le même problème mais avec un DD Externe, quand je le branche, rien ne se passe, si je le débranche, même pas de message disant que je l'ai retiré dans l'éjecter...
Ca le fait que depuis Lion...

De plus, quelqu'un arrive à installer iTunes 10.4 ? Car ça me met une erreur à chaque fois... même avec la version téléchargée directement sur apple.com...

Thanks


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2011)

lolakian a dit:


> Erratum, après un redémarrage le problème est toujours là : pour voir la free et le disque dur externe relié, je suis obligé de me connecter manuellement au serveur



Normalement comme le dit la FAQ celui-ci apparait automatiquement au bout d'une/deux heure(s)...


----------



## romiaou (20 Juillet 2011)

Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que la mise a jour firmware de la freebox prévue pour la fin du mois corrige ça.
Pour ma part pas de problème avec iTunes 10.4


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2011)

pour ma part le lion reconnait le NAS V6,1 fois sur 3 lorsque j'utlise du wifi wpa et le reconnait a chaque fois en WPA2,je suis donc rester en wpa2 et j'ai accés a mon NAS V6 dés le demarrage,j'espere que ca pourra vs aider.


----------



## hyperlaurent (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, idem chez Bbox ou mon disque externe branché en usb sur le modem bouygues n est plus reconnu du tout depuis le passage à Lion. quelquefois je vois la bbox s affichait ds le matériel réseau mais des que j enclenche la connexion : Error   pas d accès 

snif  y a pas que les freenautes embêtés  les bouygiens aussi 

Helpppp


----------



## MrBalagan (10 Janvier 2012)

depuis la MAJ Lion les NTFS ne sont plus reconnus. Moi j'utilise NTFS for Mac OS X, ce qui permet au mac de le reconnaître mais aussi d'écrire dessus et d'effacer. Par contre via la Bbox (mon FAI) mon DD n'est pas reconnu dans le réseau. il semblerait que des MAJ soient en distribution par paquet. Il faut attendre jusqu'à la fin du mois de janv.


----------

